# Find me a great hill in Portland!!



## poorasdirt (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking for some long hills to ride down on my FG. 

The hill must be:

* Well paved 
* Minimal car/bike/ped traffic coming and going from side streets. If there are ANY hills where the only possible direction for cars is either up or down....let me know!!! *That would be ideal. *

of course the longer/steeper the better too  

I find myself not going as fast as I'd like on the hills I know because too many cars are turning onto the street....and it is nerve racking when you have 140+ rpm going! :mad2: 

thank you all so much for any information you might be able to give :thumbsup:


Ps edit:


sometimes when riding down hills i sometimes think how amazing it would be if for just a day every damn car in the world remained parked. I would have endless fun for 24 hours, i wouldnt sleep the whole day or stop riding!! I'd fly down all the hills that are normally flooded with cars!!!


----------



## nwroadie (Jan 5, 2009)

Not exactly in Portland, but Rocky Point is a good steep hill, fairly well paved and a fun descent


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Lots of climbs in the west hills and plenty steep.

Rocky Point and Logie Trail and not high traffic climbs, but getting there will be. They both average around 7.5% with the steepest grades in the 14% range. Newberry Rd. is a bit closer and of similar grade.

On the west side there is Springville, Old Germantown Rd, Rock Creek and if you want a short but really steep climb try heading over to Dorland Rd...it has sections near the top that are close to 17%.

There is also the climb up to the Zoo/Washington Park which has grades in the 14%-16% range.

Basically tons of climbs in the west hills.

Basically stay away from Cornell, Thompson, Germantown and Cornelious Pass roads...other than that, they are not too bad.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting ... high speed fixed gear descents... what gear ratio do you run and what cadence are you looking to hit? I find that when I'm descending fixed gear there are limits to the speeds I can run through corners and the cadence I want to ride.


----------

